# GW shark attacks yak



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Saw this on another forum and thought it was quite interesting:

http://www.news.com.au/national/woman-s ... 6325443107


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

I saw it too and hoped that the wife did not as I told her that her that sharks don't attack kayaks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

skorgard said:


> I saw it too and hoped that the wife did not as I told her that her that sharks don't attack kayaks.


http://www.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl= ... A&dur=2957

Hope you don't get caught out. 

Trevor


----------



## wardeyak (Apr 30, 2008)

i prefer some mary jane over fear.
looked like he was in a tiny kayak too
Who wants to go fish Sunday. Ive seen some good amount of birds this week


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

BrisbaneJamie said:


> If we are going to get high on fear, lets get really high, check this one out
> http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j ... X_RKA3LoCw


Actually saw that one on T.V. about Great Whites. American G.W's are suppose to be 800-1000kg heavier due to feeding on Elephant Seals and are more likely to test what they think are food.
The Australian ones are more aggressive. Even though they are supposed to travel between the 2 countries.

The woman who got knocked out of her kayak actually landed on her feet on the back of the Shark as it started to head away from her Husbands boat and other craft and she jumped off the shark and started swimming fast. A nearby fisherman and his companion who actually said she looked like she was walking on water, went over and picked her up out of the water. One extremely lucky woman.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Not listening, la la la la.....










I will trust the sharkshield, trust the sharkshield, trust the shark shield, trust the shark shield


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Is it a coincidence that the shark bit the piece of Kayak that was yum yum yellow?


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

My kayak is half yellow, still not listening.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Yummy Yellow Kayaks. :lol:


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

In Feb 2008, six of us were loading our kayaks onto a mothership in Geraldton, for a few days out at the Abrolhos Islands. The boat skipper looks at our kayaks and says "You know there are sharks out there bigger than those kayaks".

One of our number replied "yep, that's why we've got some big hooks."

Skipper walks off shaking his head.

I wasn't too worried because we had a group of divers on the same trip, good diversionary baits. 8)

(We never saw any sharks  )

Note to self: Put BrisbaneJamie on 'ignore'.


----------



## geminiwraith (Nov 26, 2010)

You could always just run with the idea...


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

geminiwraith said:


> You could always just run with the idea...


He does realise that Sharks will eat their own and whatever else gets in the way.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

paulsod said:


> geminiwraith said:
> 
> 
> > You could always just run with the idea...
> ...


Is that yak a bit low in the water? I should get my eyes tested. That looks risky

Cheers andybear


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Any yak not called the Titanic would be low with 250 kgs of shark on it.

K1


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Statistically speaking we are safer on the water than driving our cars :lol: Many people have told me its gonna happen to me but i am about to head north and currently more scared of crocs :shock:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2012)

.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

BrisbaneJamie said:


> suehobieadventure said:
> 
> 
> > Statistically speaking we are safer on the water than driving our cars :lol: Many people have told me its gonna happen to me but i am about to head north and currently more scared of crocs :shock:
> ...


OMG Jamie, _what are you on_? 

Sue
Couldn't agree more...terrified of them.

Trevor


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

suehobieadventure said:


> Statistically speaking we are safer on the water than driving our cars :lol:


Unless you are holding on to a big piece of meat that is doing it's best to burley up it's mates. :twisted:


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

Be thankful your not in the water with them.

I got mugged by a pack of 8 foot whalers while diving a few months back.

They ate all my fish off the but of the gun and I think one headbutted me when I foolishly decided to takem on.

After all it looked like they might just steal my speargun!

Either way, all I ended up with was a smack in the head for my troubles.

Sharks are becoming a real problem up here.

Their numbers have swelled and the have learned to follow boats because they recognise them as a meal ticket!

*Protected sharks = NO FISH*

And if I am not more careful maybe no me!
~


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

exp2000 said:


> I got mugged by a pack of 8 foot whalers while diving a few months back.
> 
> Their numbers have swelled and the have learned to follow boats because they recognise them as a meal ticket!


And now there's a pack of 'em who will recognise divers as a meal ticket! :shock:


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

suehobieadventure said:


> Statistically speaking we are safer on the water than driving our cars :lol: Many people have told me its gonna happen to me but i am about to head north and currently more scared of crocs :shock:


Hi Sue,
I tried fishing for Barra off the creek bank near Jabiru a couple of years ago.
Within 15 minutes I was so paranoid a croc was going to sneak up behind me I hopped in the car and went to the pub.
Sharks don't bother me too much but the thought of being stalked by a sneaky croc scares the hell out of me.
If you are going to fish up there find a local for a bit of guidance first.
Regards,
Mark


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

When I did a quick google search for "kayak fishing darwin" the first few results seemed mainly to be someone asking about it on a forum immediately followed by "Are you crazy?". While I was there though I saw lots of kayaks, even one that looked to be rigged for fishing. I hear that it's OK as long as you stay out of creeks and rivers, but what would've got me in the harbour is the crazy tidal current; six metres between high and low over easter.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

I know what I'd rather have on my tomb stone -

*"Died fishing in kayak whilst taken by a Great White Shark for the ride of his life"*

or

"Died upside-down, alone in a pub toilet"

???

:lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

ryanmoken10 said:


> I know what I'd rather have on my tomb stone -
> 
> *"Died fishing in kayak whilst taken by a Great White Shark for the ride of his life"*
> 
> ...


More spectacular than going while just plain sick.

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/59039

"I told you I was ill". :lol: 
K1


----------

